# 4 Month Old Puppy Throwing Up



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tonight Riley wouldn't eat his supper of fish which was strange. He's only had it once or twice before so I figured he just didn't like it and unthawed some beef heart for him instead. Riley is a complete food hound and LOVES his meals. Especially beef heart. When I offered him the heart he ate two bites and refused the rest. I was a little worried, but he'd already eaten a drumstick so thought maybe he just wasn't hungry.

Twenty minutes later Riley threw up a ton of light brown liquid as well as a few pieces of the drumstick, the two bites of beef heart, and a meatball from tonight's spaghetti. My first thought was parvo (I'm super paranoid even though he's had one vaccination at 12 weeks), but he didn't have diarrhea or acting lethargic. He drank some water and was running around as usual. He pottied an hour later explosive liquid diarrhea and some gas. Still acting normal. Won't poop or pee since. I've literally taken him out every twenty minutes and have not seen him pee for hours. 

Thirty minutes ago he threw up again all light brown liquid. Still won't potty. Not lethargic at all, he's crying because I put him to bed early. I'm VERY concerned now and will be taking him to the 24 hour vet if need be. If not, the regular vet first thing in the morning.

Today he has had:

AM: Drumstick
Noon: Pork stew meat
PM: Drumstick and a few bites of beef heart

Treats: Normal lamb training treats, not very much compared to usual. Bully stick and a meatball from supper. This morning, however, he did steal my other dog's chew of some kind of dehydrated greasy ham bone my parents gave. He couldn't have been chewing long and this was like 7AM. Could it be an upset tummy from that even though it was at least 12 hours ago?

Since he's thrown up the second time I've given him a bit of watered down Gatorade and he's resting in his crate.

Any advice? Should I take him to the emergency vet or wait until morning? I'm extremely worried about him. :frown:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I personally would probably blame the meat ball(Im guessing it had some sort of sauce??) and probably the ham bone. Both should be no-nos....Im sure you know that, but in the future I would keep him away from both.

Sounds like he ate a decent amount of food thru out the day, I would stick to something easy on his stomach, chicken broth(homemade or no-sodium added premade,) and some bland chicken for the next day or so. If nothing more happens I would say just a little upset stomach. Im always hesitant to take them to the vet, as I KNOW they are going to automatically blame raw, and not bother to look any further into it(at least our sucky vets are!:wacko


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I personally would probably blame the meat ball(Im guessing it had some sort of sauce??) and probably the ham bone. Both should be no-nos....Im sure you know that, but in the future I would keep him away from both.
> 
> Sounds like he ate a decent amount of food thru out the day, I would stick to something easy on his stomach, chicken broth(homemade or no-sodium added premade,) and some bland chicken for the next day or so. If nothing more happens I would say just a little upset stomach. Im always hesitant to take them to the vet, as I KNOW they are going to automatically blame raw, and not bother to look any further into it(at least our sucky vets are!:wacko



Thanks for the quick reply! Glad it may not be as serious as I thought. I'm hoping it's just an upset tummy. He definitely wasn't suppose to eat either of those lol. He can be quite sneaky! I'll be watching him more carefully. The only chews he normally gets are bully sticks, beef ribs, and his antler.

If he's not feeling better tomorrow I'll take him in just in case. Luckily our vet knows better than to blame raw with me!

How much chicken broth/chicken would you give and what cut? All I have is drumsticks and maybe some gizzards. I _may_ have a boneless breast I could cut up for him.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

happygirlx3 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Glad it may not be as serious as I thought. I'm hoping it's just an upset tummy. He definitely wasn't suppose to eat either of those lol. He can be quite sneaky! I'll be watching him more carefully. The only chews he normally gets are bully sticks, beef ribs, and his antler.
> 
> If he's not feeling better tomorrow I'll take him in just in case. Luckily our vet knows better than to blame raw with me!
> 
> How much chicken broth/chicken would you give and what cut? All I have is drumsticks and maybe some gizzards. I _may_ have a boneless breast I could cut up for him.


Ya, Rhett has only had 2 stomach upsets the whole time Ive had him...first was 2 months into raw and he got a hold of the inlaw's dog's kibble(NASTY repercussions from husband not picking that up!LOL) and the other time was from when he swallowed a pork heart...WHOLE and then horked it up 12 hours later to just re-eat, OMG...smelled like a rotten skunk!! LOL

ANYWAYS! 
I really feel like he will be ok, they just like scaring us every once in a while!haha
I would say a 1/2cup at a time, maybe cut in half by water(so that your offering a full cup per sitting) to aid in his staying hydrated. And drumsticks should be fine, I would just stick with chicken for a day or two though(gizzards and/or breasts would probably be ok too!)
Ill see if anyone else weighs in differently, but those are my gut suggestions!:wink:


(And a big HUG to you!! Little buggers just like to keep us guessing!!!:hug


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya, Rhett has only had 2 stomach upsets the whole time Ive had him...first was 2 months into raw and he got a hold of the inlaw's dog's kibble(NASTY repercussions from husband not picking that up!LOL) and the other time was from when he swallowed a pork heart...WHOLE and then horked it up 12 hours later to just re-eat, OMG...smelled like a rotten skunk!! LOL
> 
> ANYWAYS!
> I really feel like he will be ok, they just like scaring us every once in a while!haha
> ...



Yikes! Poor Rhett. I bet he felt awful both times! Our dogs sure do like to scare us. I'm a huge worry wart so it's nice to have reassurance haha. :smile:

Quick question if you don't mind since you have Border Collies too. Riley has one ear that goes up when he's feeling playful or mischievous. It's been like this since we've had him. It's going up more every day and sometimes his other one goes up too. I was curious to know if/when your puppies' ears went up. He's adorable the way he is, but it's neat watching them go up like this.


----------

